# Discount code for Swell Reptiles?



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello again,

Just about to order a few bits need for my new crestie setup as some of you may know just wondering if there was a discount code available or if anyone has one I could use?

Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I used the one RFUK13 the day before yesterday : victory:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Will it still work do you think?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Far2lively said:


> Will it still work do you think??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's apparently still in use until either the start or the end of December (I cant remember)


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Artisan said:


> It's apparently still in use until either the start or the end of December (I cant remember)


Thanks a lot much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Worked yesterday for me pal - saved 16 quid


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Just saved myself a 5er  got to love a discount code!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Me too pal - thought i may as well order some heatmat with the code and save a few more quid - be flippin cheeky not to 

Lets hope a new code comes out for the new year - just sent my letter to Santa and asked for one for us all


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Extreme couponing for reptiles  haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

labmad said:


> Me too pal - thought i may as well order some heatmat with the code and save a few more quid - be flippin cheeky not to
> 
> Lets hope a new code comes out for the new year - just sent my letter to Santa and asked for one for us all


They bring them out on a regular basis


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Artisan said:


> They bring them out on a regular basis


Happy days - might even keep an eye out for an incubator if they discontinue any and sell em cheap - ok its a loooong way off but Im always up for a bargin


----------



## Smutpedler (Aug 19, 2012)

*Still works!*

Just used this code and it still works! Just saved myself over £20


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

Probably just realised and stopped it, No longer valid:gasp:


----------



## Smutpedler (Aug 19, 2012)

I was lucky then


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Still works for me. It only works if you spend over a certain amount. It is the current code, I asked a month or so back.


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

_simon_ said:


> Still works for me. It only works if you spend over a certain amount. It is the current code, I asked a month or so back.



didn't work for me when I spent 400 odd quid there the other week, I even rang them before hand as I always seem to miss the code and having spent almost 2k in total in the past few months with them I thought a cheeky call wouldn't hurt :whistling2:

I was also told there were no current discount codes but that somebody would call me back, they never did but I'm not really surprised by that, I gave up waiting for them to replace an arcadia basking lamp that blew within 12 hours, and collect the wrong uv tube they sent, and track down my missing live food order placed before xmas


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Spaceisdeep said:


> didn't work for me when I spent 400 odd quid there the other week, I even rang them before hand as I always seem to miss the code and having spent almost 2k in total in the past few months with them I thought a cheeky call wouldn't hurt :whistling2:
> 
> I was also told there were no current discount codes but that somebody would call me back, they never did but I'm not really surprised by that, I gave up waiting for them to replace an arcadia basking lamp that blew within 12 hours, and collect the wrong uv tube they sent, and track down my missing live food order placed before xmas


That's strange....I have been using the code RFUK13 since last year.....last order I made was within the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Artisan said:


> That's strange....I have been using the code RFUK13 since last year.....last order I made was within the last 2 weeks!


it was just over 2 weeks ago when I placed my last order and I tried that code and a couple of others I'd found over on facebook but none worked and as I said, I called and was told by the lady on the phone that there were no current discount codes, i must just be unlucky :sad:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried adding it to my basket yesterday when I read your post and it worked. It deducted 10%. No idea why it doesn't work for you. You are using it on reptile stuff aren't you? It won't work for their aquatic side.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

10% off for me boosh lol


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Yep worked for me last week.


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

Still working today


----------



## jaybridge (Feb 3, 2014)

just worked for me too


----------



## delterflier (Mar 6, 2012)

worked for me :2thumb:

10% off :notworthy:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Spaceisdeep said:


> didn't work for me when I spent 400 odd quid there the other week, I even rang them before hand as I always seem to miss the code and having spent almost 2k in total in the past few months with them I thought a cheeky call wouldn't hurt :whistling2:
> 
> I was also told there were no current discount codes but that somebody would call me back, they never did but I'm not really surprised by that, I gave up waiting for them to replace an arcadia basking lamp that blew within 12 hours, and collect the wrong uv tube they sent, and track down my missing live food order placed before xmas


Hi.

Sorry to hear about the problems that you had.
The RFUK13 code has been running continuously and so I'm not too sure why it didn't work for you when you gave it a go. If you'd like to buy anything off us in future, give the RFUK13 code another try. It needs to all be in caps with no spaces and there needs to be a minimum spend of £25. It can be used up to 99 times per customer. 

We regularly have phone calls from people asking for discount codes and due to the nature of the codes (they're created as a thank you to forum members who regularly shop with us and spread the word) we cannot give voucher codes over the phone which is why we encourage forum members to share them with each other. But if you stated on the phone that you were trying to use the RFUK13 code, I apologise that we couldn't resolve this for you. 

I'm also sorry to hear that you didn't get the call back that you were promised. 
I'd like to look into the other issues that you have listed (the basking lamp, uv tube etc)
Would you be able to send me an email please with your full name, address and postcode so that I can have a chat to the relevant people to see what we can do for you. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

This code seems to no longer be working, For me, The site accepts the code, shows a discount amount but does not remove the discounted amount from the final checkout figure.
I'm pretty sure i've not used it 99 times...

Daz


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrap that, it's still working just a little confusing as the site shows the amount without the discount taken off but the payment gateway takes payment WITH the discount taken off. 

Daz


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*RFUK13 is still working*

Just 2 add , i used the discount code successfully today on an order £100+ so its still working for RFUK users


----------



## lynsey85 (Jun 27, 2011)

*still working*

the code is still working


----------



## HOTPD (Oct 20, 2014)

I have just used it aswell and works fine


----------

